# SMFD Rescue Ambulance (RA) 41



## SafetyPro2 (May 13, 2004)

Well, just got cleared this past week to staff the ambulance (I've driven it before, but only to the hospital on transports Code 2), so I thought I'd post a pic of my "new set of wheels" sitting in front of my house today.







Pretty typical Type II ambulance. Ford E-350 diesel, manufactured by Leader Emergency Vehicles.

Our second ambulance, RA241 is a slightly older model, essentially the same, but with a white top and slightly different cab and patient compartment configuration. Leader actually has a picturer of RA241 (back when she was RA41) on their website on their Ambulance Series page.


----------



## MMiz (May 17, 2004)

Very nice, I'm a fan of the all-red, to me it looks more professional.

Our BLS trucks are just like those.  I actually prefer the Type IIs to the larger "Mods" because they actually have more room up front, where I spend most my time.

Our company has a website with several pics of our BLS, ALS, Critical Care, and First Responder trucks, I'll see if I can get permission to post pics.

Very nice though, thanks for sharing.


----------

